# Flexwatt - Available in UK?



## Triangulum (Apr 30, 2006)

Just wondering if you get this product over here in the UK? It looks pretty good, and i like the idea of having it as long as u need etc.

If you dont know what i mean, heres a link;

Product Listing Heating

Are there any other products like this?

Regards, Scott


----------



## anubis & crystal (Feb 25, 2007)

Unfortunatly there are no UK suppliers of Flexwatt at this time. 
Plenty of US suppliers... but they are, as per the manufacturer, NEVER supplied with the 230-volt UK-rated stuff, they only get the 220-volt US ratings.

Research into it also reveals that Flexwatt will only direct supply the UK with 500-foot rolls - they won't cut it into smaller quantities.

Sorry


----------



## Triangulum (Apr 30, 2006)

Thanks for quick reply :]
And thats a shame, as it looks extremely simple, but effective. With custom sizes etc, the UK market could thrive with something like this.

The only down side i suppose is, having to connect it together yourself, and if done incorrectly, possibly a fire hazard.


----------



## anubis & crystal (Feb 25, 2007)

I looked at a couple of things like this a few months ago to use in racks, but i found that being a fire risk and the electrical ratings ment they just wouldn't make it through the UK regulations.

Your right though, it is a shame, if they could sort it out, they would make a killing in the UK


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

interesting.
it says to keep it under 95 degrees..do you think that means f or c?


----------



## Triangulum (Apr 30, 2006)

anubis & crystal said:


> I looked at a couple of things like this a few months ago to use in racks, but i found that being a fire risk and the electrical ratings ment they just wouldn't make it through the UK regulations.
> 
> Your right though, it is a shame, if they could sort it out, they would make a killing in the UK


With out a doubt, but like you said. The amount of testing that would go on with it, would more then deferntly put it down. The fire hazards can be very dangerous. And i dont think anybody, especially a reptile keeper to loose there hole collection over a lazy connection.

And Dean, i think its f, but if its C, thats mental.


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

if its celcius then i is good..if its f then its not really that safe as we may want higher than 95f on the mat... as we often do.


is a good idea though, get it the exact size you want and stuff.


----------



## Triangulum (Apr 30, 2006)

Cracking Idea, I Totally Agree.
And the room could heat up also, lots of fire hazards. Although if constructed correctly, an ideal product.


----------



## WinterMillennium (Sep 7, 2007)

few years back i got some from Pro Exotics, used with a US/UK transformer and had no problems... fantastic guys as well, happily answer any question you chuck at them: victory:


----------

